# MS SQL Mehrere Datensätz auf einmal eintragen



## HKTele (15. April 2004)

Hallo,

Gleich mal im vorraus ich bin ein blutiger Anfänger also bitte schön langsam erklären.

ich habe folgendes problem, ich würde gern mit MS SQL mehrere Datensatze in eine Tabelle einfügen.

Normalerweise müsste ich ja 

insert into Tabellenname (Spalte) values (Wert1)
insert into Tabellenname (Spalte) values (Wert2)
insert into Tabellenname (Spalte) values (Wert3)
insert into Tabellenname (Spalte) values (Wert4)

gibt es eine schneller Möglichkeit? das ich z.B. mehrere Werte mit Koma trenne oder so?

Danke im vorraus

Sers

Harry


----------



## Chino (15. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von HKTele _
> *gibt es eine schneller Möglichkeit? das ich z.B. mehrere Werte mit Koma trenne oder so?*




```
INSERT INTO tabellenname (spalte1, spalte2, spalte3) VALUES (wert1, wert2, wert3)
```


----------



## vop (15. April 2004)

Die Variante von Chino setzt voraus, dass ein Eintrag mit mehreren Spalten durchgeführt werden soll, also etwa

INSERT into Personen (Name,Vorname) values ('Daddel','Hein');

Wenn Du aber, um beim Beispiel zu bleiben, zwei Personen eintragen möchtest, dann bleibt Dir nur, zwei Inserts durchzuführen.

vop


----------



## HKTele (15. April 2004)

dachte ich mir 

trotzdem danke

sers


----------



## Thomas Darimont (20. März 2013)

Hallo,

versuchs doch mal so:

```
insert into t_user (id, name, password) values (1,'user1','pwd1'),(2,'user2','pwd2'),(3,'user3','pwd3');
```

... die Antwort bezieht sich auf die Frage von (HKTele, 15.04.04 11:38)

Die Nebendiskussion habe ich verschoben: http://www.tutorials.de/relationale...en-aus-sqllite-ms-sql-server-imporierten.html

Gruß Tom


----------

